# Windows 8 and Java performance



## cfcu1993 (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a new laptop with Windows 8 OS.
I cannot get Java based charts/graphics to work. 
I have uninstalled and installed several times. 
Java insists that I have the most up-to-date and appropriate version installed along with all necessary plug-ins.

Additionally, I have my Kaspersky in place on both this laptop and a desktop that runs Windows 7. Java based functions work fine on the desktop. 

Any insight as to what might be causing this problem?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What browser are you using? (eg)* IE, Firefox, Chrome *etc? Have you tried a different browser? 
Download javara java uninstaller. Uninstall all previous versions of Java. Restart the computer and reinstall Java. java.com: Java + You


----------



## cfcu1993 (Mar 23, 2013)

I have tried and retried Firefox, Chrome, and IE. Doesn't make a difference.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Download  javara java uninstaller. Uninstall all previous versions of Java. Restart the computer and reinstall Java. java.com: Java + You


http://www.java.com/en/


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

On Windows 8 Pro I have both 32 & 64 bit JAVA.
My JAVA works good.
I use Chrome browser.:smile:
Try installing both.
If it doesn't help, you can always uninstall them.
I got mine here:

Download Java Runtime Environment 1.7.0.17 (32-bit) - FileHippo.com


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This article may help.


----------

